# Overwhelmed



## Cruels (Apr 9, 2017)

I've been married for 10 years to find out on my 40th birthday that my wife is cheating on me. At that point I figured people make mistakes and let's try to fix our marriage and move forward so we moved to a new place to start over. In the time that we've been in our new place 8 months go by and I get my answers a year later and once again on my birthday to my 41st that she's done trying and my marriage is over I'm at a loss now what to do


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

In order to know what to do, you'll need to decide what you want for yourself. 

Sometimes it just may be letting go.

You can't control what she does, but you can control what you do. 

It's slow here on the weekends. While you're waiting for the others to come along, read this... 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html

Best


BTW, some more history about you, her, children, the marriage/relationship, and the affair would be helpful.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Has she filed for divorce? Or do you think that she is just saying that?

What have the two of you done over the past year to work on recovery, other than move?


----------

